# Sichere Abschaltung FU



## Fluffi (26 Februar 2014)

hallo

ich hab folgende Frage bzgl. des sicheren Abschalten bei Stopkategorie 0 eines Antriebes (natürlich erwarte ich keine verbindlichen Antworten):
Ist es bei Performance Level d und Sicherheitskategorie 3 in Ordnung das Sicherheitsrelais eines Freuquenzumrichter über nur einen Sicherheitsausgang (P und M) der SPS anzusteuern und ohne einen Rückmeldekontakt auszuwerten, jedoch die Drahtbrucherkennung aktiv zu haben?


----------



## Blockmove (26 Februar 2014)

Tja jetzt sollte man halt wissen, welchen Umrichter du hast.
Wenn es sich um ein "klassisches" Sicherheitsrelais / Netzschütz handelt, dann brauchst du den Rückmeldekontakt.
Die Drahtbrucküberwachung hilt wenig / gar nix, da du damit nicht die Funktion prüfen kannst.
Bei den meisten Umrichtern mit sicheren (elektronischen) Eingängen brauchst du es nicht.

Jetzt hast du zumindest eine unverbindliche Antwort 

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Fluffi (26 Februar 2014)

Zunächst mal Danke für die Info Dieter.

Es handlet sich dabei um den Umrichter MDX61B von SEW.
Die Sicherheitstechnik dieses Umrichters ist laut SEW nach Kategorie 3 gemäß EN 954-1 und PL d gemäß EN ISO 13849-1 geprüft.

Warum genau braucht man hier keinen Rückmeldekontakt?
Gehe ich Recht in der Annhame dass ein P und M-schaltender Sicherheitsausgang an einer F-DO Karte als zweikanalig einzustufen ist?
Und auch wenn die Drahtbruchüberwachung wenig hilft, notwendig ist sie ja schon,oder?


----------



## Blockmove (27 Februar 2014)

Von SEW gibt es ein Handbuch "Funktionale Sicherheit" für den MDX61.
http://download.sew-eurodrive.com/download/pdf/19387202.pdf

Dort findest du auf Seite 22 das passende Schaltungsbeispiel für den Anschluss an eine F-DO-Karte.
Die einfachste Erklärung warum du den Rückmeldekontakt nicht brauchst ist, weil SEW ihn nicht im passenden Schaltungbeispiel eingezeichnet hat 
Der sichere Stopp gilt als eigenständig sicher. Du brauchst die Funktion nicht mit einem Rückmeldekontakt kontrollieren. 
Die Drahtbruchüberwachung braucht du - meines Erachtens - nicht.  

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Fluffi (27 Februar 2014)

Das Handbuch kenne ich und genauso wie im Beispiel ist der FU auch angeschlossen.
Da  laut Norm aber eine Überwachung vorgeschrieben ist gehe ich dann mal  davon aus dass die Sicherheitselektronik bzw. der "sichere Stopp" des  Umrichters hier die Überprüfung vornimmt.
Die Drahtbruchüberwachung  werde ich dennoch aktivieren, da die Taktung des Signales so wie es  aussieht keine Probleme verursacht.

In anderen Dokumenten von SEW  bzgl. des sicheren Stopps wird oft vorgerschrieben, dass die F-DO  Ansteuerung geschirmt sein muss. In diesem Dokument aber nicht. Was ist  nun richtig?


----------



## Blockmove (28 Februar 2014)

Fluffi schrieb:


> In anderen Dokumenten von SEW  bzgl. des sicheren Stopps wird oft vorgerschrieben, dass die F-DO  Ansteuerung geschirmt sein muss. In diesem Dokument aber nicht. Was ist  nun richtig?



Wir verlegen ihn nicht geschirmt und hatten bislang keine Probleme.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## blihger (24 Mai 2018)

Im Beispiel von SEW wird bei einer Ansteuerung mit einer Sicherheits SPS der DGND nicht angeschlossen. Damit es ohne Probleme funktioniert, müsste doch der DGND an V- angeschlossen werden oder?


----------

